# vos has dicho (Argentina)



## Guillermogustavo

Como es sabido. el pretérito perfecto apenas se usa en el habla coloquial de Argentina. Sólo se usa en el lenguaje poético, o en el lenguaje más formal.

Cuando un argentino decide usar el pretérito perfecto en segunda persona, suele decir: "Lo que vos* has* dicho..."

Suena bien extraño, no sólo por lo poco frecuente del vos en una oración en pretérito perfecto, sino por una razón más concreta.

Ley de formación de los verbos para el voseo en presente indicativo: 
Vos tené*i*s, y de allí: Vos tenés. 
Vos sabé*i*s, y de allí: Vos sabés.
Entonces: Vos habé*i*s, y de allí, teóricamente, Vos *habés*.

La palabra "habés" jamás la he oído pronunciar a nadie ("Lo que vos habés dicho").

Sin embargo, sería lo correcto, ¿no?

Haber: Yo he, tu has, vos habés, él ha, etc...


----------



## jaxavi

Creo que la conjugación correcta es "vos has".

Edit: Hice una búsqueda en Google y encontré este sitio:

http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Español/La_conjugación/El_voseo#La_7.C2.AA_inflexi.C3.B3n_verbal

Así que parece que la conjugación verdadera seria "vos habés" pero lo que se usa es "vos has". 

A ver que opinan los demás.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

jaxavi:

Claro, eso es lo que planteaba.
Debido al poco uso del pretérito perfecto en Argentina (no sé en otros países voseantes), el verbo haber quedó incompleto. Y cuando un argentino decide usarlo, lo toma prestado del tú, con resultados muy particulares: Vos has dicho... 
Pero debería ser: "Vos habés dicho", lo cual suena mejor, me parece. Porque es la forma correcta para el voseo.


----------



## Veraz

En el DPD, adjuntan un apéndice con modelos de conjugación de los verbos castellanos donde se recogen la formas reconocidas del voseo rioplatense (de las distintas variedades de voseo que hay, es la única que tiene un reconocimiento oficial de la comunidad que lo usa, creo), pues bien, en ese modelo no existe la forma "habés", por lo que supongo que los académicos argentinos no la admiten.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Veraz:


> en ese modelo no existe la forma "habés", por lo que supongo que los académicos argentinos no la admiten.


Entonces, tendré que iniciar un movimiento para preconizar el uso y aceptación de "Vos habés" en el habla rioplatense, je...


----------



## Veraz

Primero lo "habés" de usar vos.


----------



## Pinairun

Veraz said:


> En el DPD, adjuntan un apéndice con modelos de conjugación de los verbos castellanos donde se recogen la formas reconocidas del voseo rioplatense (de las distintas variedades de voseo que hay, es la única que tiene un reconocimiento oficial de la comunidad que lo usa, creo), pues bien, en ese modelo no existe la forma "habés", por lo que supongo que los académicos argentinos no la admiten.


 

Pero sí reconoce "has"; la conjugción del voseo es la que está entre paréntesis:
En el DPD: 


> has (has)
> andas (andás)
> cuentas (contás)
> entiendes (entendés)​


Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Veraz: exactamente, ja, ja...

Pinairun: ajá, buen dato. Al menos ya sabemos lo que prescribe la RAE. Claro, la RAE no puede inventar términos, sólo puede recoger y codificar lo que ya es de uso general.
Tendré que covencer a tooodooos los voseantes que el término que corresponde es "habés". Para que luego lo recoja la RAE. Menuda tarea me espera...


----------



## vickrob27

Existe un uso muy generalizado de este giro en nuestra provincia de Santiago del Estero. Es común que utilicen la construcción "¿Vos has visto el partido anoche?" en lugar de "¿Viste el partido anoche?". Parece difícil que puedas cambiar este uso tan arraigado.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

vickrob27:

Por lo que decís, me espera una ardua tarea... Ja, ja...

A propósito, qué interesante que en Santiago del Estero se utilice el pretérito perfecto. Yo creía que nadie lo usaba en Argentina.
Una curiosidad: ¿también se usa el pretérito indefinido? Es decir, ¿dicen "has visto" o "viste" según la circunstancia? Porque de ser así, hablan un castellano más correcto que el de Buenos Aires.


----------



## Jellby

Si la duda es sobre el "has" más que sobre el pretérito perfecto, puedes probar con otros usos del verbo "haber", como: "vos has/habés de saber que..."


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> vickrob27:
> Una curiosidad: ¿también se usa el pretérito indefinido? Es decir, ¿dicen "has visto" o "viste" según la circunstancia? Porque de ser así, hablan un castellano más correcto que el de Buenos Aires.



La verdad, no sería más correcto que el de Bs.As.  

El pasado perfecto compuesto no se debe usar con marcadores como _*anoche *_que se refieren a acciones pasadas y concluidas, totalmente desvinculadas del presente. Ese uso que menciona vickrob también es común en partes de Bolivia, Perú y Ecuador.


----------



## miguel89

En el pasado, el paradigma del voseo era más uniforme, como muestra esta cita, que se hizo en otro "hilo". Hoy sólo persisten conjugaciones de voseo propiamente dichas en el presente de indicativo y subjuntivo, en el pretérito indefinido y en el imperativo, que yo sepa (siempre hablando del voseo que se da en Buenos Aires), si bien varias alternan con conjugaciones de tú y muchas veces son consideradas vulgares (vos tengás, vos tuvistes).

Según leí, siempre hubo fluctuación y confusión entre las dos conjugaciones, desde que se tienen registros de voseo, durante el Medioevo. En la Argentina influyó además la educación, así como hoy se discute si en tal o cual lugar se habla más correctamente según cómo se use un tiempo verbal, durante el siglo XIX y principios del XX el voseo era un modo desprestigiado de expresarse y estaba recluido al ámbito familiar; lo correcto y recomendado era hablar de tú y esto era lo que se enseñaba en las escuelas.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Jellby:
En realidad, lo que tú dices no me ayudaría, ya que mi cuestionamiento es a la forma que debe tener el verbo haber, en el caso de "vos".
En el ejemplo que pones, se considera que lo correcto es "vos has de saber". Pero yo digo que lo coherente sería "vos habés de saber".


----------



## Guillermogustavo

ManPaisa:

Tienes razón. Lo que ocurre es que en Buenos Aires el preterito perfecto directamente no se usa, ni siquiera mal... Si al menos comenzáramos a utilizarlo, incluso con fallas, sería un primer paso.

Por otro lado, noto que los mismos españoles tienden a utilizarlo en forma abusiva, incluso cuando corresponde el pretérito indefinido.
"Has visto el partido anoche", está mal, según precribe la RAE. Pero creo que más de un español lo diría.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

miguel89:

La norma culta sólo acepta, para el voseo, el presente indicativo y el imperativo. Vos ponés, poné vos.
El presente subjuntivo (vos pongás) se considera vulgar. 
Y el pretérito indefinido (vos pusistes) lisa y llanamente incorrecto, ni en los tangos se usa. 
Aunque ambas formas serían bien coherentes, en realidad.

Lo que yo planteo es que "has" es presente indicativo, por lo tanto debería ser "habés" (como "sabés").


----------



## jaxavi

Guillermogustavo said:


> miguel89:
> 
> La norma culta sólo acepta, para el voseo, el presente indicativo y el imperativo. Vos ponés, poné vos.
> El presente subjuntivo (vos pongás) se considera vulgar.
> Y el pretérito indefinido (vos pusistes) lisa y llanamente incorrecto, ni en los tangos se usa.
> Aunque ambas formas serían bien coherentes, en realidad.
> 
> Lo que yo planteo es que "has" es presente indicativo, por lo tanto debería ser "habés" (como "sabés").



No generalices el uso de voseo ya que en Centroamérica se usa el presente subjuntivo (vos pongás) y no se considera vulgar. Me gustaría que algún voseante centroamericano opinara ya que creo que ellos usan el pretérito imperfecto y me pregunto si ellos dicen "vos has..." o "vos habés...".


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> ManPaisa:
> 
> Tienes razón. Lo que ocurre es que en Buenos Aires el preterito perfecto directamente no se usa, ni siquiera mal... Si al menos comenzáramos a utilizarlo, incluso con fallas, sería un primer paso.
> 
> Por otro lado, noto que los mismos españoles tienden a utilizarlo en forma abusiva, incluso cuando corresponde el pretérito indefinido.
> "Has visto el partido anoche", está mal, según precribe la RAE. Pero creo que más de un español lo diría.



Hay un hilo larguísimo al respecto.


----------



## ManPaisa

jaxavi said:


> No generalices el uso de voseo ya que en Centroamérica se usa el presente subjuntivo (vos pongás) y no se considera vulgar. Me gustaría que algún voseante centroamericano opinara ya que creo que ellos usan el pretérito imperfecto y me pregunto si ellos dicen "vos has..." o "vos habés...".



Por aquí es tal cual vos lo decís _*(vos pongás) *_y no es vulgar.

Al contrario, _*vos pongas*_ sonaría mal, como una incoherencia en el tratamiento. 

Y decimos_* vos has, *_no _*vos habés.
*_


----------



## Guillermogustavo

jaxavi y ManPaisa:
Cuando hablaba de la norma culta, me refería a la de Buenos Aires, por el hecho de que miguel89 es argentino, como yo. Tal vez debí aclararlo, je...

Como ustedes dicen, el voseo tiene muchísimas variantes, a lo largo y ancho de Hispanoamérica.

ManPaisa:
Un gusto conocer a un colombiano voseante. ¿De qué parte sos? Tengo entendido que Juanes es voseante.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

ManPaisa:
Muy bueno el hilo que me señalaste.
En definitiva, que cada uno utilice el pretérito perfecto como le parezca... ¡Ja, ja...!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

ManPaisa said:


> Por aquí es tal cual vos lo decís _*(vos pongás) *_y no es vulgar.
> 
> Al contrario, _*vos pongas*_ sonaría mal, como una incoherencia en el tratamiento.
> 
> Y decimos_* vos has, *_no _*vos habés.
> *_



 Donde yo vivo (este de Bolivia) se utiliza igual: _vos pongás_, _vos hagás_ es lo normal. Y nadie dice *vos habés*, suena chistoso. 

Por cierto, en otras partes de Bolivia hay gente que usa una mezcla de voseo y tuteo: utilizan el pronombre "vos" con las conjugaciones de "tú" (_Lo que vos quieres_...), y sólo utilizan la forma especial en el imperativo (_andá, decile a tu padre..._).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

jorge val ribera:


> Por cierto, en otras partes de Bolivia hay gente que usa una mezcla de voseo y tuteo: utilizan el pronombre "vos" con las conjugaciones de "tú" (_Lo que vos quieres_...), y sólo utilizan la forma especial en el imperativo (_andá, decile a tu padre..._).


Sí, una idea tenía de esa particularidad del voseo boliviano. 
Incluso, hay regiones de Hispanoamérica (no recuerdo cuáles) en donde hacen lo contrario: "Tú tenés..."

Sería interesante hacer un detallado mapa de la Hispanoamérica voseante, desde el sur de México hasta Argentina.


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> Incluso, hay regiones de Hispanoamérica (no recuerdo cuáles) en donde hacen lo contrario: "Tú tenés..."



Pues en tu vecino Uruguay, nada más y nada menos.

PD - Soy de Medellín, al igual que Juanes.  Aquí el _voseo_ impera, aunque también se usa mucho el _ustedeo,_ como en otras partes de Colombia. Shakira es de Barranquilla (costa Caribe) y, por lo tanto, tutea (aunque a lo mejor con Antonio ha aprendido a vosear ).


----------



## Doktor Faustus

vickrob27 said:


> Existe un uso muy generalizado de este giro en nuestra provincia de Santiago del Estero. Es común que utilicen la construcción "¿Vos has visto el partido anoche?" en lugar de "¿Viste el partido anoche?". Parece difícil que puedas cambiar este uso tan arraigado.


Corroboro lo que dice el hermano santiagueño y lo extiendo a Tucumán. Aquí se utiliza el pretérito perfecto compuesto casi con tanta frecuencia como en España. Esto puede deberse a los oleajes migratorios: mientras los tanos tendieron a afincarse más bien en zonas pampeanas, los gallegos se radicaron más bien por estos lares. Ahora bien, como se notará conforme se atienda a mi escritura, el fenómeno se observa más bien en el habla oral, mientras que en la escritura se tiende al uso del indefinido.
Una diferencia entre el voseo del Noroeste y el metropolitano está dada en el modo subjuntivo, en el cual aquí también se aplica, lo mismo que en América Central, a diferencia de la cuenca rioplatense.
El origen histórico del voseo se remonta al plural mayestático, que proviene del latín y en esa medida también es rastreable en otras lenguas romances (francés _vous_, portugués _voçe_), tratamiento que originariamente estaba reservado a la realeza, clero y nobleza ("vos estáis..."). En algún punto del siglo XVIII fue prohibido en favor del tuteo, recibiendo dispar acatamiento en las colonias: casi unánime en México, a excepción de los Estados de Chiapas y Tabasco, donde hasta la fecha se continúa voseando, y cada vez menos según uno se adentrara en la periferia del Imperio, llegando al extremo del Virreinato del Río de la Plata, donde la medida fue rechazada.

Saludos al mundo hispanoparlante.


----------



## ManPaisa

Doktor Faustus said:


> En algún punto del siglo XVIII fue prohibido en favor del tuteo, recibiendo dispar acatamiento en las colonias: casi unánime en México, a excepción de los Estados de Chiapas y Guajaca, donde hasta la fecha se continúa voseando, y cada vez menos según uno se adentrara en la periferia del Imperio, llegando al extremo del Virreinato del Río de la Plata, donde la medida fue rechazada.


 
No sabía yo que hubiera sido prohibido el voseo en el siglo XVIII. Lo que entiendo es que en España cayó en desuso precisamente porque dejó de ser deferente. Para sustituirlo, se crearon fórmulas 'más respetuosas' como _Vuestra Merced_ y_ Vuestra Señoría,_ que finalmente convergieron en _usted_. 

Sí sabía que en México, el Perú, Cuba, Puerto Rico y La Española desapareció el voseo debido al mayor contacto de esos territorios con España, y que, en cambio, sobrevivió en las áreas más remotas del imperio, como el Rio de la Plata, por su mayor grado de aislamiento de la Metrópoli.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

El gusto de alternar con vos, ManPaisa. Los sistemas de lealtades a la Corona fueron complejos y variables a lo largo de los siglos y a lo ancho del territorio más extenso que imperio alguno haya conocido en la Historia. Ahí tenemos el caso chileno, donde el voseo pronominal se ha extinguido y sin embargo perdura una forma de voseo verbal, ¿cach*ái*?


----------



## Veraz

Doktor Faustus said:


> Corroboro lo que dice el hermano santiagueño y lo extiendo a Tucumán. Aquí se utiliza el pretérito perfecto compuesto casi con tanta frecuencia como en España. Esto puede deberse a los oleajes migratorios: mientras los tanos tendieron a afincarse más bien en zonas pampeanas, los gallegos se radicaron más bien por estos lares. Ahora bien, como se notará conforme se atienda a mi escritura, el fenómeno se observa más bien en el habla oral, mientras que en la escritura se tiende al uso del indefinido.
> Una diferencia entre el voseo del Noroeste y el metropolitano está dada en el modo subjuntivo, en el cual aquí también se aplica, lo mismo que en América Central, a diferencia de la cuenca rioplatense.
> El origen histórico del voseo se remonta al plural mayestático, que proviene del latín y en esa medida también es rastreable en otras lenguas romances (francés _vous_, portugués _voçe_), tratamiento que originariamente estaba reservado a la realeza, clero y nobleza ("vos estáis..."). En algún punto del siglo XVIII fue prohibido en favor del tuteo, recibiendo dispar acatamiento en las colonias: casi unánime en México, a excepción de los Estados de Chiapas y Guajaca, donde hasta la fecha se continúa voseando, y cada vez menos según uno se adentrara en la periferia del Imperio, llegando al extremo del Virreinato del Río de la Plata, donde la medida fue rechazada.
> 
> Saludos al mundo hispanoparlante.



El único plural mayestático es el de la primera persona: "nos estamos". El voseo reverencial es otra cosa, aunque de similar origen.

Tampoco creo que nunca fuese prohibido. Simplemente cayó en desuso, en algunos sitios, o se transformó en el voseo actual, en otros.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Quizá tengas razón, confieso haber tomado la expresión traducida de fuentes alemanas, en las que efectivamente se habla de _pluralis maiestatis_, tanto para la primera persona (wir), como para la segunda (Ihr), la cual se corresponde inequívocamente con el castellano _vos_.
En estos momentos estoy buscando la fuente en internet de donde saqué el dato de su prohibición, cuando lo que encuentre to le pego.

Edit. / La Academia lamentablemente se decanta en cuestiones puramente sistemáticas acerca del voseo, asaz interesantes, pero descuida por completo la consideración histórica del fenómeno. Provisionalmente te paso este vínculo que apoyan mi tesis:

http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...3&dq=voseo+historia&ei=YkVeSrOaOIqsywTi-czNDw

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

> CELESTINA. ¿Quién llama?
> 
> SEMPRONIO. Abre, que son tus hijos.
> 
> CELESTINA. No tengo yo hijos que anden a tal hora.
> 
> SEMPRONIO. Ábrenos a Pármeno y a Sempronio, que nos venimos acá almorzar contigo.
> 
> CELESTINA. ¡Oh locos, traviesos, entrad, entrad! ¿Cómo venís a tal hora, que ya amanece? ¿Qué *habés* hecho? ¿Qué os ha pasado? ¿Dispidiose la esperanza de Calisto o vive todavía con ella, o cómo queda?


de La Celestina, de Fernando de Rojas, 1500 aprox.



> Acordáseos debe, letor, si *habés* continuado la leción, cómo de haber seído removido Pedrarias del oficio de la gobernación de Castilla del Oro, o a lo menos proveído Lope de Sosa en su lugar, le quedó mucha indignación contra mí; ...



Historia general y natural de la Indias, Gonzalo Fernández de Oviedo, 1535-57


----------



## Veraz

¿No es posible que eso sean erratas, AlecCowan? Lo esperable en ese tipo de textos sería "habéis". 

Quizá se use "plural mayestático" en alemán para referirse a ambas formas, pero aquí lo normal es entenderlo así:

*plural mayestático:*

1. m. Gram. plural del pronombre personal de primera persona, o de la flexión verbal correspondiente, empleado en vez del singular para expresar la autoridad y dignidad de reyes, papas, etc.

(fuente: DRAE)

Mayestático viene el latín "maiestas", "majestad", relativo al rey. Lo característico de reyes y papas, era el uso de ese plural con la primera persona del singular: "nos sentimos indispuesto". El voseo reverencial estaba mucho más difundido, lógicamente.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Efectivamente, Veraz, dice Ud. verdad. Lamentablemente las reglas del foro me impiden citar fuentes alemanas... Un saludo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Veraz said:


> ¿No es posible que eso sean erratas, AlecCowan? Lo esperable en ese tipo de textos sería "habéis".


Harto difícil porque hay muchos casos de los mismo en ambos textos y docenas de casos en el corpus de la RAE. De hecho, como muchos textos han sido enmendados a la grafía contemporánea del momento, debería haber cientos de casos en los corpus, pero se han perdido.

Recuerdo lo que me costó conseguir un texto de Manrique con pocas enmiendas (alla los rios qaudales ...  s'acabar é consumir).


----------



## ManPaisa

Veraz said:


> ¿No es posible que eso sean erratas, AlecCowan? Lo esperable en ese tipo de textos sería "habéis".



Creo haber leído en algún lugar que la forma _*habés*_ es anterior a _*habéis*_.  La i fue añadida posteriormente en todos los verbos de la primera y de la segunda conjugación.

Voy a buscarlo a ver si no me falla la memoria.


----------



## vickrob27

Doctor Faustus, Veraz y demás compañeros foristas acá me quedo absorto ante tanta sabiduría. Parecía un tema simple pero resultó muy interesante.
Gracias


----------



## Doktor Faustus

vickrob27 said:


> Doctor Faustus, Veraz y demás compañeros foristas acá me quedo absorto ante tanta sabiduría. Parecía un tema simple pero resultó muy interesante.
> Gracias


Comparto tu placer de debatir con gente tan preparada y agradezco a todos por sus aportes.

@Veraz
Al margen del tratamiento teórico por parte de los gramáticos del castellano, es evidente la semejanza morfológica existente entre un

vos estáis

y un

vosotros estáis

con lo cual no veo en absoluto descabellado considerar, en concordancia con los teóricos alemanes, la primera forma como el correlato para la segunda persona del *plural mayestático*, en lugar de mero *voseo reverencial.* Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Tal cual dice vickrob27. Cuando inicié el hilo no pensé que daba para tanto. Me intimidan con sus conocimientos.

ManPaisa: 
Claro, la región andina de Colombia quedó más aislada de España que la muy importante región caribeña. Se puede trazar un mapa de las regiones menos valoradas por España, observando en cuáles perduró el voseo.

El día que Shakira (¡wow!) y Antonito tengan hijos, habrá que ver si salen voseantes como el padre o tuteantes como la madre...

Sería bueno confirmar lo de _habés_ como anterior a _habéis_.

Doktor Faustus:


> Corroboro lo que dice el hermano santiagueño y lo extiendo a Tucumán. Aquí se utiliza el pretérito perfecto compuesto casi con tanta frecuencia como en España. Esto puede deberse a los oleajes migratorios: mientras los tanos tendieron a afincarse más bien en zonas pampeanas, los gallegos se radicaron más bien por estos lares.


Me encanta este tipo de información. 

Yo tampoco sabía que el voseo hubiera sido prohibido o algo así. Le eché una leída rápida al link que pusiste, pero allí no se habla de prohibición; sólo de estigmatización. La cual seguramente llegó con más fuerza a las regiones más en contacto con España. O sea, que volvemos a la teoría del aislamiento.

aleCcowaN: 
Muy buenas las dos citas. A ver si tomamos el ejemplo, ja, ja...


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Me retracto públicamente de mi tesis de la _prohibición_. A las pruebas me remito:

http://www.elcastellano.org/artic/voseo.htm

Ha sido un placer aprender junto a uds. en este hilo antológico. Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## jazyk

> (francés _vous_, portugués _voçe_)


Se escribe _você._


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> Sería bueno confirmar lo de _habés_ como anterior a _habéis_.


 
No es anterior, sino que coexistieron, según este libro.

En la página 162 aparece la cronología de las formas verbales de la segunda persona de plural:

Latín: CANTATIS
Castellano hasta 1400: cantades
1400-1470: cantades, cantáes
1470-1550´: cantáes, cantáis, cantás
1550 en adelante: cantáis (España) / cantás, cantáis (América)


----------



## Veraz

¡Ah! ¡Es verdad! ¡Qué grande, Manpaisa!

"Habedes" sería la forma anterior:

"Por lo que habedes fecho buen cosimente hy habra" _Cantar de Mío Cid_.

"Et por el buen entendimiento que habedes, ruégovos que me consejedes en qué manera passe con este omne" (El _Conde Lucanor_).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

ManPaisa:
Buenísimo. Yo siempre había creído que la supresión de la* i* había ocurrido en América; es decir, que _cantás_ era corrupción (como se dice) de _cantáis_.
Pero por lo que veo, ambas formas provienen de España.
Lo cual le da aun mayor legitimidad al voseo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> Lo cual le da aun mayor legitimidad al voseo.


Toda.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Doktor Faustus said:


> Corroboro lo que dice el hermano santiagueño y lo extiendo a Tucumán. Aquí se utiliza el pretérito perfecto compuesto casi con tanta frecuencia como en España. Esto puede deberse a los oleajes migratorios: mientras los tanos tendieron a afincarse más bien en zonas pampeanas, los gallegos se radicaron más bien por estos lares.


 
Da la casualidad de que los gallegos y asturianos tampoco suelen utilizar el pretérito perfecto compuesto al hablar en castellano (supongo que por influencia del gallego y del bable) y la mayoría de los emigrantes españoles eran de esas regiones. Tal vez la explicación haya que buscarla en la influencia de españoles de otras procedencias en la época colonial.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Disculpen si fui ambiguo en mis expresiones, con _gallegos _quise decir _españoles_; sería interesante estudiar la distribución por colectividades y las regiones donde se asentó el millón de inmigrantes españoles que recaló en Argentina por aquellos años. _Prima facie _puedo decir que en mi provincia me consta la llegada de más *andaluces *que gallegos. Si aquellos utilizan pretérito perfecto compuesto o simple es algo que no obstante escapa a mi conocimiento. Saludos.


----------

